# View all video files as thumbnails



## ashfame (May 21, 2007)

Registry Tweak(A simple tweak)

While in thumbnails view in explorer of Win XP, we can see video's starting frame but only for some of the predefined video file's extensions like mpg, mpeg, avi but not for extensions like rmvb(Real media files) and 3gp & 3g2(Mobile video files)
Here we will just copy the settings of one extension to another through registry editor and we will be able to view their first frame in thumbnail just like as we are able with pre-defined files.
*Note:* Registry should be handled with care, I would recommend taking a backup before you do any changes in the registry. I don't take responsibility of any damage or loss incurred by users while implementing this tweak.
*Steps For Doing It:*
1> Open *Registry  Editor* (By typing regedit at the Run prompt)
2> Select *HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT* and find *.avi* (any of the mpg,mpeg will do)
3> Export its *registry settings* (will be saved as *.reg)
4> *Right click* on *.reg file and select *Edit*
5> Now if you want **.divx* files to be treated in the same way as *.avi files then just *replace avi by divx* in the file. *Save it and execute it*.
6> Repeat Step5 for various files of whom you want to change the behaviour.

*Note:*This doesnt work for *.vob files.


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, nice tutorial


----------



## REY619 (May 21, 2007)

Cool, Thanx! Could you tell the source please??


----------



## ashfame (May 21, 2007)

hey brothers, its my own last year work!
Was busy in my Engg. so didnt get time to share it.
Now back to home in holidays, so starting up in thinkdigit again.


----------



## REY619 (May 21, 2007)

OK, good find!


----------



## jal_desai (May 23, 2007)

*oh.. i thot i wud be able to see the whole clip as a thumbnail only... like we used to do in Win 2000...the whole video used to play in the task pane... IS  THT POSSIBLE IN WINDOWS XP?... like whenever i open the win explorer containing video files, they shud start playing in their thumbnail form only... (somewat like the menu we see in a movie CD/DVD) *


----------



## ashfame (May 25, 2007)

jal_desai said:
			
		

> *oh.. i thot i wud be able to see the whole clip as a thumbnail only... like we used to do in Win 2000...the whole video used to play in the task pane... IS  THT POSSIBLE IN WINDOWS XP?... like whenever i open the win explorer containing video files, they shud start playing in their thumbnail form only... (somewat like the menu we see in a movie CD/DVD) *



Dont know hw it can b done or even it can b done at all.


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 26, 2007)

A Cool find, Keep up the good work !!!


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanx!


----------

